# FINALLY!!! After almost 52 years...



## MikeA57 (Apr 30, 2009)

I finally caught a 5+ lb bass. We figured she went 6 1/2 to almost 7lbs and you could tell she had just spawned. Her tail was all beat up and bloody. I also caught a 2 1/2 lb'er and two 2lb crappie. My partner (using his boat) caught a whole bunch of crappie but most of them were too small. We ended up with 11 keeper crappie, a nice bluegill and 2 bass in the livewell. 
What really sucked was as I stood up after releasing her, I told him I wish we'd weighed her. We both realized then that each of us had a brand new digital scale in our tackle bags that had never been used. Neither one of us thought about it until it was too late.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 30, 2009)

WoW congratz man!!!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

Great Fish! Where were you fishing?


----------



## Andy (Apr 30, 2009)

CONGRATS MIKE!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
Now I hope it's not another 52 years before you get to the double digits!! 
I'd say if you would have caught her before she dumped eggs, you would have been REALLY close to the doubles..
Good luck my friend.


----------



## Nickk (Apr 30, 2009)

NICE!!!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool 8)


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats man! :beer:

For sure a pig! =D>


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 30, 2009)

That pig got a lower jaw of a 12lber. Congrats


----------



## MikeA57 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was fishing Sardis Lake, in N. Mississippi. Caught her on a bandit 100 crankbait. Her mouth was huge. The guy I was with had cast a spinnerbait 3 times up in that same hole and when the back of the boat where I was went past it, I threw up in there and she nailed it. Before that the last "trophy" fish I ever caught was when I was 7 or 8 and I caught a 3 1/2 lb smallmouth at Dale Hollow. I sure wish I could meet you guys there this October. I'd love to get back out on that lake fishing. The only other big fish I've caught were a 12 lb striper and a 35-40 lb spoonbill. (Caught him while fishing with this same guy. I'm beginning to think HE's my good luck charm! He is an awesome fisherman that's for sure.)

Thanks for the comments guys; It was quite a day for me.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 30, 2009)

Pig for sure, wonder what it woulda weighted full of eggs, congrats on the pb


----------



## switchback (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the pig Mike. When I lived in Memphis I used to fish all three lakes (Sardis, Enid, and Arkabutler), mostly Sardis,Plus Lakeview and Tunica cutoff. 

My buddy called me last night and was saying he was going to go to sardis next week and was wondering if the crappie have spawned here yet. He said it's been the same way there as here with a front every week. Keeps pushing them in and back out. Where you catching them? Shallow or deeper water? He said the lake is down real bad right now.


----------



## poolie (May 1, 2009)

"Son!" (in my best Roland Martin imitation) What a hawg. I'm sure it was worth the wait. I still haven't landed one much over 5lb myself.

Congrats!


----------



## MikeA57 (May 1, 2009)

switchback, the crappie have spawned and are starting to move back out into deeper water. Water temp around the lake was 70 degrees. We caught them sporadically on submerged brush piles and they were in about 4 - 6 feet of water but they weren't real responsive. We'd catch 1 here or 2 there then we'd fish 2 or 3 piles that had fish but got no bites. It was dead calm most of the day so that seemed to be a hinderance too. You have to be vewwwy vewwwy sneeky when it's quiet like that. Weird thing was in the afternoon the wind picked up and we had to come back across to the south side of the lake to escape it. It was throwing that 21' bass boat around like a bathtub toy. When we got back over to the same spots we had caught fish on that morning, fish that were there weren't any longer except for maybe a few smaller ones.


----------



## RStewart (May 2, 2009)

thats a toad for sure. nice catch


----------



## Waterwings (May 2, 2009)

Excellent catch! =D> 8)


----------



## BLK fisher (May 2, 2009)

Congrats man. You will remember that forever. Now that you got the first one out of the way, many more will follow. =D>


----------



## BassNBob (May 2, 2009)

Nice hawg Mike,was that on Lespidesa Point? Whats the water level?


----------



## switchback (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I talked to him yesterday and he said that wallace creek was dried up and you could walk across it point to point. Said he was at lake view catching crappie while on the phone with me.


----------



## MikeA57 (May 4, 2009)

BassnBob, we were back about halfway in Clear Creek. An area where 3 small creeks dump into the lake. The lake level was 254.28 that day. Today, it's up a foot from there (255.27) due to all the rain over the weekend. 

I'd love to get back out there but I'm getting SO close on my trailer and I need to get it done so I can take my rig and go when I want to and not have to rely on other people. I don't mind asking other people to go but a lot of times I could go and they're working or not available or something. And Sardis is close enough that when I get off work I could head down there and fish for 2-3 hours and come home. Perfect end to a day...

Switchback, we fished up towards the dam, Thompson's Creek, Nelson, Greasy, Clear Creek, and Wilbour Creek. There was water up there but it's got a ways to go before it gets to summer pool. Like I said, the rain this weekend has raised the water significantly and will continue to over the next several days.


----------



## BassNBob (May 4, 2009)

Mike I sent you a PM, I have an old fishing log back between 79 - 84 when I lived in Memphis and fished Sardis and Enid. I won a boat in the St. Jude Tournament in 1978 but it was stolen in 1979. Easy come easy go. Thanks for the report and that was an awesome fish. I can send you that info if you like.


----------

